# Cipher Machines & Cryptology



## -K2- (Apr 23, 2020)

I ran across a VERY old link I had _some_ of you might find interesting. The first is am Enigma machine simulator (and others): Enigma Simulator

The second is the sites home page which offers other early code systems and generators: Cipher Machines and Cryptology

Sorry, but to use any of them you'll have to read instructions 

K2


----------

